# Launch near Hwy Perdido Bay Bridge on 98.



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm looking for a spot to drop in near the Hwy 98 bridge at Perdido Bay. We are going to try and fish for sheephead there around it, and we are trying to drop in as close as possible, cause the little boat we will be in isn't much for traveling.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing yet? Good thing we're not going till Sunday.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't they just put in a ramp on the Lillian side of the bridge?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

You can put in at the bridge at the corner of dogtrack and hwy 98


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Miami Matt said:


> You can put in at the bridge at the corner of dogtrack and hwy 98


Heroin Bayou


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

From Herron, it is 3- 4 miles to the bridge. Only about 6 foot clearance going under 98. Maybe 2 ft deep in the channel going into the bay. Your route could be rough with a strong north wind.

Joraca


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a new ramp in Lillian right at the Bridge, but I do not think it is open yet. Maybe by Sheephead season!


----------

